# 6/12 - Sydney Heads - Anyone else crack a meter today?



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

With a reasonable 10-12knot southerly predicted, the decision was made last night to launch from Little Manly around 6am and avoid slogging back to Watsons Bay at the end of the session.

Made a half hearted attempt to find squid on the way out but not knowing north harbour we didn't want to spend too much time mucking about when we were pretty sure there were slimies to be had. Did manage the biggest scorpion cod I have ever seen on a squid jig tho.

The slimies in the harbour at the moment are a little bigger than I would normally like and the first one was way over bait size at around 35cm but has volunteered to join me for a bbq lunch tomorrow. Told it to dress butterfly style with garlic and chili adornments. Got another 3 around 25cm, pinned one thru the nose and started a slow troll out along North Head.

I was maybe a couple of hundred meters short of the eastern end and thought if I tried to eat something a fish would surely interupt me. Right on cue the rod loaded up but not the huge hit I normally expect from a king. Assuming a snag or maybe a shark I had another bite of my sandwich and took my time removing the rod from the holder. Once I did the fish woke up and the arm stretching began.

During the first minutes of up and down the wind started to pick up and conditions started to get sloppy. Put that on top of a 2.5m swell while fishing heavyish drag on 30lb braid and things were getting interesting.

Tried to lead the fish out to deeper water but was really just at its mercy. After about 10 or so mins I still didn't have colour and started to think this may a decent fish. When I finally saw leader and looked over the side I knew it was big. There was a lot more to and fro around the yak but I managed to keep calm and play the fish out to exhaustion. Final landing was just a matter of grabbing the trace, slipping my hand into the gills and lifting the fish aboard.

After a few photos I had to stow the fish which was really difficult in the sloppy conditions. Found myself having the head further into the harbour to find water calm enough to slide toward the front of the yak. Once completed I headed back out. Spongy had just just got bricked when his live bait rod went off while trying to clear a wayward line from around his yak. In the following confusion the fish made it to the reef.

I offered up my last livie and while handing it over managed to snag myself. Started rerigging to put a squid head out but conditions were getting a bit uncomfortable so we headed in with a few interesting moments on the way. With the extra weight on the front and a following sea the nose of the adventure was getting pushed down and digging in. Nearly thrown a few times but managed to stay in the saddle.

Stopped at the wreck to try for more slimies to tow around inside the harbour but was getting too difficult with the wind so decision was made to go clean to fish since a third of it was sticking out of the catch bag. Brag mat is only 110cm so final length is a guess of around 113cm and while the fish was quite lean, there are enough fillets to feed us for 3 days and hand off 2 meals to non fishing friends.

Managed to lose an almost brand new net at some point during the mayhem but was only an Anaconda cheapu so no great loss. Maybe I will remember to take my leashes next time.

All up a pretty good day for me upping my kingy PB by over about 13cm and yak caught king PB by over 30cm.

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



Spongy is planning to head out again tomorrow as the wind and swell are meant to improve but unfortunately I have other commitments.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Top king mate


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You beauty.
That is a fantastic fish. Congrats.
Comp week too I think.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice fish and nice rashie too, we can see where your allegiance really lies.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Keza, 1st comp entry was already planned before I got home.

Kev, I used to paddle a BFS & if it wasn't for the degraded discs in my neck I still would, or more likely an Evo 495 (where is the drool smiley?). Would have loved to have had that huge hatch today. The rashie tho actually came from my local Hobie dealer. I will wear almost anything that keeps the sun off & me fishing comfortably.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Fabulous fish *_in bumpy conditions. What was the total time to tame it?

Re the conditions, IMO the Adventure comes into it's own when the seas get like that (I'm not sponsored by Hobie).

Also, good news on the brag mat.

"


kracker said:


> So there will be some (new brag mats) available in the new year or there wont be? I'm confused.


Confirmed. Do NOT buy a retail mat. Your purchase of the AKFF brag mat will support the costs of running AKFF.

We are making a new mat, available in 2 sizes:

1. 80 cms

2. 1.4 metres ('the Carnster special')

Available February. And cheaper than all other brag mats, so AKFF is the GO.



qwikdraw said:


> Can we pre book them ?


*Yes. By PM to me.*

trev"


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Outstanding capture SN. An early xmas present?
I have one on my wish list and only 19 fishing days to x-mas!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Mad Kingy.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

That's a horse of a fish - well done!!!!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Trev,

Total time to land was probably a bit over 15mins. For a while I didn't think I was gaining any line with the runs it took, but then suddenly there was the leader. 
Probably got the leader onto the rod 10 or so times before the fish actually gave in. 
Why it didn't reef me is anyones guess, just got lucky I suppose. Maybe the lean condition of the fish took some of the steam out.

Rob


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great kingie and well angled, sharknett. I can appreciate your comments on where to stow such a fish. You found a way, but it is a bit of a worry if the sea is up a bit. Thanks for the report.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

SharkNett said:


> Trev,
> 
> Total time to land was probably a bit over 15mins. For a while I didn't think I was gaining any line with the runs it took, but then suddenly there was the leader.
> Probably got the leader onto the rod 10 or so times before the fish actually gave in.
> ...


Thanks for the reply Rob. I read so many reports of Kingys bricking yakkers into the reef, so I was curious.

A lucky day, and one to be treasured.

trev


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great capture indeed! What sort of gear did you catch it on?

Marty


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great fish Rob - congratulations !


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Magnificent fish there, Sharknet. Inspirational!

Hmm ... live slimeys. Not easy to find around Sydney.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

That's an outboard. She must drag you for a mile before you can land her. Great catch!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats awsome. Damn thats a good KIngie.
Couldn't catch that unless you had swishy thighs. :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

And you even got to eat your lunch 
Excellent fish, I'm envious


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

great fish mate, looks like the harbour and the heads are going to be on fire this year.

Cheers Hedgy


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Stunning fish Rob well done!!!


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Great Sydney fish 
Welcome to the club 
Cheers micka


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great king, very jealous! Good fun aren't they!?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man that's awesome!!!!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Beauty.

Top fish mate  I better go before jealousy gets the better of me.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Just had a call from Spongy with an on the water update. Results so far for this morning are 1 hookup/1 bricking. 
Guess big kings like the bigger slimies. Need to find slimies that appeal to more manageable 70-90cm fish or figure out some squid spots in North Harbour.


----------



## Nofish (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work. Cracker of a fish!!
;-)


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a hood. Well done.


----------



## spongy (Nov 13, 2008)

Went out again this morning, and got smashed by a serious king. 2 big runs. Fight lasted less than 30 seconds and nearly threw me into the drink for my first ever dunking.
Next week Im bringing the big TLD.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Excellent fish. Gotta live live baiting!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's what they look like? Beautiful!


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Great fish and good battle.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Great fish mate, sounds like there is some fun to be had around the heads. I'll be launching from Clontarf tomorrow and heading towards the heads if the weather holds up.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome!!! Well done on relatively light gear! Niiiiice


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep. I got three woodies.


----------

